
Ubuntu One : Store, Sync & Share - samueladam
https://ubuntuone.com/
======
statik
While we launched the beta today with file sharing, our plan is to make Ubuntu
One much more than a file sharing service:
<http://en.oreilly.com/oscon2009/public/schedule/detail/8843> "Ubuntu One
provides shared synchronised storage and databases for developers: you store
your data and Ubuntu One takes care of making it available to every other
person and every other machine you’ve shared it to. In addition to this set of
simple APIs which you can use to get synchronised data, Ubuntu One also offers
services built on top of these: work with your users’ contacts to make it easy
to share information with other people, and build services on top of all these
APIs which work everywhere, both from the web and from the desktop."

-elliot <https://launchpad.net/~statik/>

------
asb
It's hard to see myself choosing this over Dropbox. Currently no cross-
platform support, and it's still a proprietary client.

*edit: My bad. I googled for 'ubuntuone license' and the excerpt said it was proprietary. The Launchpad page now says GPLv3. No code released yet, but I'm sure it will follow as the project goes public:

<https://code.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client>

~~~
patcito
That's only for the client though, not for the server.

~~~
philjr
If they develop an open source client for it, someone will develop an open
source server to interact with the client. That's the way it works!

------
pieter
Am I the only one who thinks these prices are really high? I appreciate the
free 2GB you get, but I think $10/month for 8GB extra is just way to much. I
can get a VPS with 20GB of disk drive for that. With something like $25/year I
wouldn't mind at all, but for $10/month I expect a bit more than 2->10GB.

------
joseakle
Looks like dropbox for ubuntu.

~~~
jam
<https://www.getdropbox.com/install?os=lin>

~~~
sharkbrainguy
Exactly, Dropbox is "Dropbox for Linux"

------
TheAmazingIdiot
Why do I think it'll turn into yet another Megaupload or Rapidshare
crack/porn/app upload site?

All you gotta do is wrap your stuff in encrypted zips and dump the passwords
where the links are.

